# Strange problem that i can't solve myself - FontFileComplete

## LeavingSuSE

Hi guys!

I need a solution to be able to use my tv card again. Since i changed my hardware and to Gentoo with Amd64 i have a big problem with my tv card which worked flawlessly for years.

My hardware (not overclocked!):

MSI K8T Neo2 (939 with via chipset),

Athlon 64 3000+ (Venice),

Creative Labs Soundblaster Live! Player 1024,

Hauppauge WinTV PCI (old model with BT848),

1 GB Ram,

Matrox G400 Max (with Xinerama enabled) and Matrox 64 Bit Hal drivers.

Since i switched from Gentoo32 and other motherboard the Xserver crashes with the error:

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x71) [0x48d661]

1: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x2b7e1512a5d0]

2: X(Dispatch+0x120) [0x448580]

3: X(main+0x465) [0x430e95]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x2b7e15118134]

5: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x99) [0x430139]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Only when i started xawtv!

I like xawtv because i am used to it and it worked best for me.

If anyone knows a good and fast alternative then please post and i can forget my problem!

It only happens when the v4l module is loaded in the xorg.conf but if i don't do xawtv doesn't scale the tv window to my Desktop window size (black borders around it). xawtv -noxv also doesn't crash the Xserver but with the same disadvantages. Mplayer with xv as video output driver works!

I also had hardlockups which caused that my harddisk got very busy.

Tvtime is no alternative because it takes too much CPU even with all deinterlacer disabled (as far as possible). When i do CPU intense tasks like compiling tvtime slows down to awful 5 Fps per second.

What i did before:

Reinstalled with no extra Compilerflags (all standard like in the Gentoo Amd64 installation handbook),

Tried every pci slot/card combination in my pc,

disabled acpi in bios and via grub commandline like noapic and acpi=off,

tried several xawtv versions in portage,

tried a higher pci latency setting (shall be good for via chipsets),

tried the mga_drv without hal from Xorg,

tried pci=routeirq and pci=irqmask with grub.

cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:    4407836    IO-APIC-edge  timer

  8:          2    IO-APIC-edge  rtc

  9:          0   IO-APIC-level  acpi

 14:     275201    IO-APIC-edge  ide0

 15:         50    IO-APIC-edge  ide1

 16:     411118   IO-APIC-level  bttv0

 17:      17925   IO-APIC-level  EMU10K1

 18:    2262863   IO-APIC-level  eth0

 20:     199738   IO-APIC-level  ehci_hcd:usb1, uhci_hcd:usb2, uhci_hcd:usb3, uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb5

NMI:       6565 

LOC:    4407938 

ERR:          0

MIS:          0

Here is my Xorg.0.log (without crash):

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux mars 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 #3 PREEMPT Wed Dec 6 17:53:34 CET 2006 x86_64

Build Date: 07 December 2006

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec 10 11:36:46 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "G400_1"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor[1]"

(**) |   |-->Device "G400_2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/truetype".

	Entry deleted from font path.

	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/truetype").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unifont" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

	/usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

	/usr/share/fonts/terminus

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "on"

(**) Option "RandR" "on"

(**) Xinerama: enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0282 card 1106,0282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1282 card 1106,1282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2282 card 1106,2282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3282 card 1106,3282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4282 card 1106,4282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7282 card 1106,7282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 109e,0350 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 04,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8061 rev 07 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 07 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8169 card 1462,702c rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7020 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7020 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1462,7020 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 4005,4790 rev 60 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,0525 card 102b,2179 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI: (0:7:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture rev 18, Mem @ 0xeffff000/12

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf8000000/25, 0xfbffc000/14, 0xfb000000/23, BIOS @ 0xfbfe0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xf0000000 from 0xf7ffffff to 0xefffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[3] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[6] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/v4l_drv.so

(II) Module v4l: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.1

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="Matrox Graphics Inc. - x86_64 - Release v4.4.0"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.1

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(WW) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 0.0.0, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) v4l driver for Video4Linux

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

	mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI,

	mgag200 SE A PCI, mgag200 SE B PCI, mgag400, mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[7] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[12] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[13] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) MGA(0): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(II) Loading sub module "mga_hal"

(II) LoadModule: "mga_hal"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_hal_drv.so

(II) Module mga_hal: vendor="Matrox Graphics Inc. - x86_64 - Release v4.4.0"

	compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(WW) module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)

(==) MGA(0): Matrox HAL module used

(**) MGA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(0): Option "SWcursor"

(**) MGA(0): Option "AGPMode" "2"

(**) MGA(0): Using AGP 2x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF8000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xFBFFC000

(--) MGA(0): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xFB000000

(--) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xFBFE0000

(II) Attempted to read BIOS 64KB from /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/rom: got 32KB

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07CE0

(--) MGA(0): Crtc2 will use 8192K of VideoRam

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 24576 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(0): I2C bus "DDC P1" initialized.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(0): I2C Monitor info: 0x6fb550

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer: GSM  Model: 4a3a  Serial#: 16843009

(II) MGA(0): Year: 1998  Week: 12

(II) MGA(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) MGA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) MGA(0): Signal levels configurable

(II) MGA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) MGA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 28

(II) MGA(0): Gamma: 2.76

(II) MGA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) MGA(0): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.285 greenY: 0.604

(II) MGA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.065   whiteX: 0.281 whiteY: 0.311

(II) MGA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 60  vid: 16433

(II) MGA(0): #1: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) MGA(0): #2: hsize: 720  vsize 540  refresh: 70  vid: 19003

(II) MGA(0): #3: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 60  vid: 16453

(II) MGA(0): #4: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) MGA(0): #5: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 60  vid: 16481

(II) MGA(0): #6: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 75  vid: 20321

(II) MGA(0): #7: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 85  vid: 22881

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 262 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 157.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 262 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1344  h_sync_end 1504 h_blank_end 1728 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1072 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 175.0 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 262 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1855 h_blank_end 2158 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 202.5 MHz   Image Size:  350 x 262 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1600  h_sync: 1664  h_sync_end 1856 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 360 MHz

(WW) MGA(0): config file hsync range 30-115kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) MGA(0): config file vrefresh range 50-160Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) MGA(0): Monitor[0]: Using hsync range of 30.00-115.00 kHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor[0]: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 360.00 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) MGA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(**) MGA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)

(II) MGA(0): YDstOrg is set to 0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(--) MGA(1): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(II) Loading sub module "mga_hal"

(II) LoadModule: "mga_hal"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_hal_drv.so

(==) MGA(1): Matrox HAL module used

(**) MGA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) MGA(1): RGB weight 888

(**) MGA(1): Option "SWcursor"

(**) MGA(1): Option "AGPMode" "2"

(**) MGA(1): Using AGP 2x mode

(--) MGA(1): Linear framebuffer at 0xF8000000

(--) MGA(1): MMIO registers at 0xFBFFC000

(--) MGA(1): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xFB000000

(--) MGA(1): BIOS at 0xFBFE0000

(II) Attempted to read BIOS 64KB from /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/rom: got 32KB

(--) MGA(1): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07CE0

(--) MGA(1): VideoRAM: 8192 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) MGA(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(1): I2C bus "DDC P2" initialized.

(II) MGA(1): I2C bus "MAVEN" initialized.

(II) MGA(1): I2C device "MAVEN:MGA-TVO" registered at address 0x36.

(II) MGA(1): MAVEN revision MGA-TVO-C detected (0x29)

(II) MGA(1): I2C device "DDC P2:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) MGA(1): I2C device "DDC P2:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(1): I2C Monitor info: 0x700120

(II) MGA(1): Manufacturer: IVM  Model: 1910  Serial#: 0

(II) MGA(1): Year: 2001  Week: 4

(II) MGA(1): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) MGA(1): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V

(II) MGA(1): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen

(II) MGA(1): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 27

(II) MGA(1): Gamma: 2.71

(II) MGA(1): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) MGA(1): redX: 0.625 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.604

(II) MGA(1): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.070   whiteX: 0.282 whiteY: 0.298

(II) MGA(1): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) MGA(1): 720x400@70Hz

(II) MGA(1): 640x480@60Hz

(II) MGA(1): 640x480@67Hz

(II) MGA(1): 640x480@72Hz

(II) MGA(1): 640x480@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): 800x600@56Hz

(II) MGA(1): 800x600@60Hz

(II) MGA(1): 800x600@72Hz

(II) MGA(1): 800x600@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): 832x624@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) MGA(1): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) MGA(1): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) MGA(1): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) MGA(1): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) MGA(1): #0: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 85  vid: 22953

(II) MGA(1): #1: hsize: 1856  vsize 1392  refresh: 75  vid: 20425

(II) MGA(1): #2: hsize: 1920  vsize 1440  refresh: 75  vid: 20433

(II) MGA(1):  

(II) MGA(1):  

(II) MGA(1):  

(II) MGA(1):  

(II) MGA(1): end of I2C Monitor info

(==) MGA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(1): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) MGA(1): Max pixel clock is 135 MHz

(WW) MGA(1): config file hsync range 30-115kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) MGA(1): config file vrefresh range 50-95Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) MGA(1): Monitor[1]: Using hsync range of 30.00-115.00 kHz

(II) MGA(1): Monitor[1]: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-95.00 Hz

(II) MGA(1): Clock range:  12.00 to 135.00 MHz

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) MGA(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) MGA(1): Virtual size is 1152x864 (pitch 1216)

(**) MGA(1): *Mode "1152x864": 120.4 MHz, 83.6 kHz, 92.0 Hz

(II) MGA(1): Modeline "1152x864"  120.42  1152 1184 1328 1440  864 866 870 909

(**) MGA(1): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm

(**) MGA(1): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) MGA(1): YDstOrg is set to 0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/librac.so

(II) Module rac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[2] 0	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

	[3] 0	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

	[4] 0	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B]

	[5] 0	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[7] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xfafff800 - 0xfafff8ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xfafffc00 - 0xfafffcff (0x100) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xf0000000 - 0xefffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[13] -1	0	0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbfeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfb7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

	[15] -1	0	0xfbffc000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

	[16] -1	0	0xf8000000 - 0xf9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

	[17] -1	0	0xeffff000 - 0xefffffff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

	[18] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

	[19] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[20] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

	[21] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[32] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[33] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) MGA(0): 16 DWORD fifo

(==) MGA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) MGA(0): Using 2252 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) MGA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid filled trapezoids

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Screen to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		14 256x256 slots

		5 512x512 slots

(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video

(II) MGA(0): v4l[/dev/video0]: using hw video scaling [YUY2].

(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

(WW) MGA(0): Option "CalcAlgorithm" is not used

(**) RandR enabled

(II) MGA(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) MGA(1): 16 DWORD fifo

(EE) MGA(1): Not initializing the DRI on the second head

(II) MGA(1): Using 860 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) MGA(1): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	Solid filled trapezoids

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Screen to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Dashed Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Offscreen Pixmaps

	Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		30 128x128 slots

		6 256x256 slots

(==) MGA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) MGA(1): Direct rendering disabled

(WW) MGA(1): Option "CalcAlgorithm" is not used

(**) RandR enabled

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (1).

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Core Pointer

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Found 3 relative axes.

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Configuring as pointer.

(**) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Found 5 mouse buttons

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Configured 7 mouse buttons

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "evdev brain" (type: evdev brain)

(**) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: 3 valuators.

(**) evdev_btn.c (81): Registering 7 buttons.

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: Init

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de(nodeadkeys)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (2).

(II) Mouse1-usb-0000:00:10.2-2/input0: On

    xkb_types                { include "%" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "%" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "%" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "%" };

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-0.xkm

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de+group(alt_shift_toggle)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) evdev brain: Rescanning devices (3).

What i find strange is that it says dri disabled. Would be normal when it's disabled on the second head only because 

on the G400 it's not accelerated.

[b]dmesg | grep -i matrox:

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 splash=silent hdc=ide-cd hdd=ide-cd video=matroxfb:xres:1280,yres:960,depth:32,left:128,right:32,hslen:128,upper:42,lower:1,vslen:9,pixclock:7050 pci=routeirq

matroxfb: Matrox Millennium G400 MAX (AGP) detected

matroxfb: MTRR's turned on

matroxfb: 1280x960x32bpp (virtual: 1280x3276)

matroxfb: framebuffer at 0xF8000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000100000, size 33554432

fb0: MATROX frame buffer device

matroxfb_crtc2: secondary head of fb0 was registered as fb1

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Sun, 10 Dec 2006 11:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib64/mozilla/default                                              s/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/termi                                              nfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gento                                              o/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aa                                              chen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/p                                              ub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distri                                              butions/gentoo http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --                                              delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 3dnowxinerama X abook alsa arts berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts buffysize cairo cddb cdr cli cracklib cry                                              pt cups dbus dga dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran fritzcapi_c                                              ards_fcpci gdbm gif gpm gtk gtk2 hal iconv imagemagick imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_joystick input_de                                              vices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kernel_linux ldap libg++                                               linguas_de lm_sensors mad maildir matrox mikmod misdn_cards_avmfritz mng mp3 mpeg nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl o                                              ss pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection rtc scanner sdl session slang sp                                              ell spl ssl svg tcpd transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd video_                                              cards_matrox video_cards_mga video_cards_v4l vorbis wifi xinerama xml xorg xosd xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

